# possible to put stripes on jersey sleeves?



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

hi all:

first of all i'd like to thank josh and everyone at imprintables ......just got my roland gx24. (YES!!!) they are the best. was watching football all weekend (go browns!..yea, i know) and noticed that some of the pro jerseys were done in vinyl. they looked easy enough to do(front and back), except i noticed the sleeves had stripes on them. some in different configs (2 stripes, 3 stripes etc....all with #'s too). they didn't seem to go all the way around the sleeve, but half way.

has anyone done this with vinyl? i know you can purchase jerseys with the end of the sleeve with a ring around it along with the collar both having color, but i think the stripes could be done. don't know if they have to be designed as an arc or straight. and how to place it on the platten to heat press?

thanks in advance! -peace.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I don't think that is vinyl you are seeing. which team in particular are you talking about.

The stripes on the sleeves are woven fabric.


----------

